# HKS r34 vs Mines r34



## S13-200SX (Oct 2, 2005)

most of you have seen the mines r34 grr [ultiumate response car]

not sure if this car has been on here










its the HKS R34. if not heres a link anyway

what are your vies on this,

whos the fastest and best.


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

I love the HKS purely for the VVT 
But the mines is better set up tbh


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

looks like a slug around the track compared to the 600 BHP mines R34 and suspension setup is not really setup for that track...

mines does a 59 sec lap v 1.03.xxx for the HKS R34


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

To be fair the mines has had a load more development time than the HKS car , it still sounds awesome coming down that hill into the first corner!!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Great Vid....Thanks, 

Have to agree the Mines car is closest to perfection.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

dear santa....


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

That HKS GTR costs 14 Million Yen, in the video Tsuchiya said it has to be the most expensive tuning shop car.
But the mines plays in a different league.
If you compare how the 2 cars go throughthe revs you clearly see the difference. I´ve never seen a car revving so fast in high gears like the mines.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looking at both videos, the mines looks the better setup.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

andreasgtr said:


> I´ve never seen a car revving so fast in high gears like the mines.


Oh dear...cue SteveN


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I starting to think Mines should be put on the swear filter


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

andreasgtr said:


> I´ve never seen a car revving so fast in high gears like the mines.


That is the result of a different gear ratio!!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

NITO said:


> Oh dear...cue SteveN


I'm waiting


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I think you miss the point of these 2 cars. Yes the Mine's R34 is faster, but the HKS Driving Performer is not set up to be a fast track car, it's set up to be the ultimate street oriented GT-R. Having driven the car myself I can assure you that they have more than achieved this goal as it's a mighty beast out on the streets with excellent "low" rpm boost pick up considering it's a single. This proves how tuning has recently evolved, ten years ago you could only dream of having such a responsive single turbo GT-R.

Mine's GT-R is very different in approach. First of all it's based on an N1 (ie lighter), runs twins for optimal response and hardcore 3-way adj. track suspension, S-tyres....you get the idea. It's not really surprising it's quicker.


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

I love both, but I think if money wans't an object I might go for the HKS one.

(I'm still a nub though lol)


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

DCD said:


> Having driven the car myself /QUOTE]
> 
> What about the Mines, Dino, have you driven it as well?


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

what a lovely car! Both Mines and HKS made the ultimate for their purposes.


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice vid - here's links to them racing back to back:

http://www.racingflix.com/getvideo.asp?v=1167&p=3
http://www.racingflix.com/getvideo.asp?v=1168&p=3

And a couple of other cool vids:

http://www.racingflix.com/getvideo.asp?v=1105&p=3

http://www.racingflix.com/getvideo.asp?v=628&p=3

Cheers 

Rog


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Great cars, I just have a hard time believing the HKS car has 650 hp.It seems dull,more like 550.
Looking at a few Z-tune demo video's they seem about the same from an accelerations point of view.


----------



## S13-200SX (Oct 2, 2005)

i have a lot of vids,

HKS R34
Mines R34
Nismo Ztune R34
Nismo R1 (R-Tune GTR) 

they are all very nice cars.

coming to think of it, Tschuyia says the mines is too fast.
he doesnt say that about any of the other above cars. hats off!  

personally id have the HKS, as you can change the exhaust note!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

no not driven the mine's car


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> Great cars, I just have a hard time believing the HKS car has 650 hp.It seems dull,more like 550.
> Looking at a few Z-tune demo video's they seem about the same from an accelerations point of view.


Thank you!

Thats what I said dull and boring looking and everyone got their pants in a twist

Anti Mines campaign


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Anyone got any links to vids of tuners' R32s btw?

Cheers 

Rog


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

DCD said:


> I think you miss the point of these 2 cars. Yes the Mine's R34 is faster, but the HKS Driving Performer is not set up to be a fast track car, it's set up to be the ultimate street oriented GT-R. Having driven the car myself I can assure you that they have more than achieved this goal as it's a mighty beast out on the streets with excellent "low" rpm boost pick up considering it's a single. This proves how tuning has recently evolved, ten years ago you could only dream of having such a responsive single turbo GT-R.
> 
> Mine's GT-R is very different in approach. First of all it's based on an N1 (ie lighter), runs twins for optimal response and hardcore 3-way adj. track suspension, S-tyres....you get the idea. It's not really surprising it's quicker.


Don't say that - GTR-Zilla will slit his wrists.

I bet he had a 'semi' on over the thought of yet another Mines loving topic.


----------



## BigD (Oct 12, 2005)

Excellent vid sounds awesome.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

great vid never seen it b4, but my fav would have to be the mines gtr !! sorry hks


----------



## kewzil (Oct 3, 2005)

hehehe realy i love both. oh btw uif u guys have a chance to see full tomei product... love to see the vid..


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Freeze the two vids at the tight right hander before the uphill section, and you'll see the Mine's in 3rd at 6.4K RPM, the HKS is also in 3rd at what looks like 5,5K rpm. The Mine's deffo has a closer ratio box, which will make a big difference round a short track.

At the same position, the Hosaka R33 is in 2nd, at 7.6K, or 4.5K in 3rd.

Nicolas Kiesa,
Yep, the 500hp Hosaka with 5 speed box, posts a faster time than the HKS 650hp 6 speed????? Something not right there?


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

u peeps might like this r33 battle aswell....is that tims car in this vid ??
http://www.superhonda.com/video/r33_battleday.wmv


----------

